# Bug sur VLC pour iPAD ?



## gui7101 (7 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un double problème pour lire des videos sur mon iPAD à l'aide de VLC :
- le système me dit que l'iPAD a des ressources insuffisantes pour pouvoir lire les fichiers de format mkv (taille 1.5 Go le film)
- lorsque je regarde un film au format avi, j'ai droit à un freeze d'écran toutes les 15 minutes m'obligeant à quitter l'application ; il me faut ensuite m'y reprendre à deux fois pour pouvoir relancer mon film

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce pb et a-t-il une solution à me proposer ?

C'est très frustrant...

Guillaume - iPAD 3G 64Go


----------



## MacSedik (7 Novembre 2010)

Non tu n'es pas le seul en effet j'ai eu le même bug ou l'application quittait sans raison. Sinon j'ai eu d'autres bug assez gênant comme le fait que quand je passe l'ipad de portrait a paysage, VLC me mettait que la moitié d'une scène... Du coup j'ai viré VLC au profit de CineXPlayer. Ce que je te conseille de faire, sinon pour les vidéo HD je ne peux pas te dire j'en n'en a pas mis dans l'iPad pour voir.


----------



## gui7101 (7 Novembre 2010)

Excellent conseil, merci. CineXPlayer est en effet une très bonne solution pour les lire les fichier avi. En revanche, il ne gère pas les fichiers mkv. Tant pis, on ne peut pas tout avoir.
G


----------

